# In over my head...still.



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Since I last wrote (see: Baby making machines) those two babies that were starting to walk are out flying around. The two eggs that had just been laid down are getting ready to fledge the nest (I believe that is the term). I Found an egg from another pigeon that had laid right by my door and it was cracked. Then I get a second to look at the nest I can't reach by dropping my camera down to the nest and videoing it. Three eggs sitting there! .Ahhhhhhh! 

I am in way over my head. They all come back at night time to sleep also bringing what looks like a "Syrian Fantail Pigeon" I am not sure. It's not a pigeon I have ever seen before around here though. I have 11 birds not counting the recent babies or the eggs.

I have two nests. As soon as these two fledge this nest I am going to destroy it and move the area they had it in. I don't know what else to do. I bought robin sized fake eggs, that's all I could find, but I don't want to be dealing with two nests. I would hang noise things or cd's but I think they would still trust me and come in. I can't find a fake owl anywhere.

I am risking getting evicted. I can't have a flock living on my balcony. I also want to deal with the problem myself before my landlord decides too. 

Anyone have any gentle suggestions to get them to leave? 
This is bugging me so much, I can't stand being mean to animals!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

What a kind person you are to care about them. Pigeons are addictive aren't they, with their trusting natures and natural desire for human companionship? I rent my place too and I've learned that my fear of what the agent/landlord would think is far greater than the reality. Truthfully, most people don't even see birds. I panic every time we have a house inspection, and I've yet to have an agent who even notices the pigeons, or the huge turkey nest in the yard (its this huge mound of compost that it created). And we've had three years go by without anyone noticing. I think some people just go through life not noticing things like birds.

Just curious, did you try using the fake eggs, as it sounds like a possible solution. If these were your own birds and you didn't want them to breed , most loft owners would substitute the three eggs you have there with the fake eggs. 

PS. Pigeons only lay 2 eggs usually, so three is exceptional. 

PPS. A Syrian fantail! Wow, lucky you


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree .....I think it's a lovely caring thing you are doing looking out for them .

I've found it difficult to find fake eggs where I am , these days I've solved the problem by boiling my eggs as soon as the second egg is laid , at this stage the egg is so undeveloped no harm is done .....I store them in the refridgerator if I have a spare set , I always mark the ones I've bolied .......just an option for you to consider .

I truely hope things work out for you and that you are never evicted !

Darren


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Bella_F, 

I actually live in an apartment building. Six stories up. My neighbours to my left have been complaining and the women below me has just started hanging things all over her balcony and I heard her out there swearing at the pigeon poop mess which is mostly coming from my balcony when they sit on the edge. 

I did have an inspector come through my apartment and I just closed the blinds where the babies were. He noticed one pigeon and said "Is that yours?" Jokingly and I said "Oh yes, I have a whole flock and some babies" jokingly back. lol Little did he know I wasn't kidding. I figure at least then I can say that I told the inspector when he was here and he didn't seem to care and I may not get in trouble. 
The only reason I think I would get in trouble is that I fed them when it was -50 so I encouraged it and also for not letting them know. 

I haven't tried those eggs yet as I can't get at the one nest.

I know! When I saw three I was like OMG three! The one looked like it was really thin (the shell) so I wonder if it will make it. I will try to drop my camera down there when she steps off them once they are born, get a pic of the little triplets. 

As far as the Syrian Fantail-I am not pigeon expert I just looked at pictures that looked the same. It's a rare looking pigeon for around here that's for sure.

Thanks whytwings, 

I have been told to boil them before but I'm not sure I can do it, I may have no choice though I guess. I also don't know how I can snag them from her. She usually just steps off briefly to stretch or whatever. 

I wish I had my own farm or acreage, I think I would really get into actually taking care of them, instead of secretly.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear Smirky,

Oh that's difficult with how your neighbours are acting. I'd be feeling nervous about the complaints and swearing too, plus having the inspector come around & say something about the pigeons would have been nerve wracking. Buts its mostly huff and puff from what you saying? Some people living near you don't like birds, but you do, and you have every right to be there too.

Anyway regarding the eggs, if you can get at them, that great, but if you can't you can only let nature take its course, and keep doing what you're doing, which is trying to discourage them with not feeding them on the balcony. These are wild birds, and although you love them, its not your responsibility to interfere with them in a negative way because of other people's intolerance and ignorance. They are not your pets to control, and you shouldn't have to `own' that burden IMO. And you don't need to harm them because of other people's intolerance either. Just keep monitoring the situation, and keep doing you best. It sounds like you are very sensitive to other people's needs, and you're doing everything possible to help.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the chat Bella_F

I think I am just maybe going to hold out until winter and then put up some sort of sun shade thing to keep them from starting new nests. I think I would feel better about that. I don't know I'm so wishy washy about it. lol 
I wish it was as easy as saying to bad, I like birds. It's just as easy for them to get a new tenant then to make others put up with it. 

What you say does make sense about me not having to own the burden. I don't want to harm them. I can go out there in the day time but it sucks I cannot use the deck at night because they are sleeping there. 

lol It's a good thing I don't have children.

I will take a picture of the triplets when mom steps away. I tried to upload a picture of that "fantail" into my album on my profile page but any time I try it takes way to long.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear Smirky,

Thanks for the chat too; its really nice talking to a fellow animal lover. And I empathise with how difficult it is for you. You don't want to be evicted but its hard to stop caring about wild pigeons once you've got to know them isn't it? These guys will be ok though; they just need to find a new nest site next time around & the sun shade idea sounds ok. 

You're doing everything right with this I think. If the inspector ever asks you about the pigeon nests, and he may not, all you need to do is let him know that you're doing everything you can to stop them from nesting on your balcony again, once the babies leave. Any reasonable person would understand that you personally didn't make wild birds nest on your balcony and would not want to kill baby birds. And they'd be happy with knowing you're doing something about the nest- it means they don't have to do anything. I can't see any reason why you'd be evicted.

Anyway pigeon flock growth & behaviour takes most people by surprise I think. You start out feeding a handful, then they breed like crazy and then you have dozens around. Its not your fault.

X B


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Bella_F

I hope it all works out good without me having to do anything to drastic. When winter shows up they usually have to move somewhere warmer. I guess that all depends on the weather too. 

I guess I will just let it all play out and see where to go from there.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone know why I can't upload photos. I'm assuming it could be to big, so anyone know how to shrink a photo? 

I finally got a picture of my triplets with mommy away and was going to share (possibly my others too).


----------

